# Educate me on Archery hunting



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

I will be trying to pick up archery this coming season (2020). I already have 'light weight' camo, and a crossbow (i know.. i know..). However i have never personally been archery hunting minus a random day here or there in a ground blind (went into the woods to put it up early october and sat in it just in case something stopped by).

If i want to maximize my opportunity to actually dropping a buck during the rut, which week should i actually be out there hunting? I have some vacation days to burn due to not getting married in 2020 (like i am in 2019), and rifle opener (well the 15th anyways) is on a sunday, so that saves me a couple days.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

The best time to hunt archery is starting around Halloween. 

Read some books on bowhunting since you have a lot time before next season. John Eberhart does a great job explaining what and what not to do.

Be scent free, especially your boots. Don't use attractants or cover scents. Then play the wind. Don't over hunt spots and if you don't have easy access where you wont blow deer out (most properties dont) don't hunt mornings until the end of October. 

Keep the does unpressured and the bucks will show up.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

the above got a bunch of it,. this is usually up close . learn shot placement, as a deer walks in you must plan your shot . if he is open, you are open, if you have to stand get your bow, draw your bow, wait until its head goes behind a tree. movement on your part will bust you as much as anything. If you are tree hunting, you want a tree wide enough to hide your form, if on the ground get your blind going well before season, don't shoot through blind screens, camo in a hub type blind can be black,you want a broadside or quartering away shot , I do not take quartering towards me shots, never a brisket shot, no shoulder shots. next spring shoot some 3-d shoots, or even a broad head league. oh yeah, many broad heads do not shoot the same as field points. good luck, enjoy the trip, youtube will fill in lots of stuff. and some will be bunk. What i do with youtube or hunters suggestions, is watch a bunch, and many of them will have common denominators as to what needs attention. also, archery is largely opinion, and all arguable


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

for rut hunting I really like the time frame of nov. 5th


----------



## atking (Sep 15, 2018)

Man, this guy has got my respect. To come on here, a noob to archery and admit he's going to use a cross bow! =-) Personally, I don't care what you use just as long as you're out there! My favorite time to be in the woods is Oct 25ish through Nov 15. That's in SE Cass county. Welcome to the addiction

-AK


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Practice,Keep your shots close, don't take iffy shots,pick a spot, know you range, use nothing but sharp broadheads. Give the animal time to expire, be proud of what you have shot. Have fun.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

https://bowhunting360.com/bowhunting-101/

This website was recently created to help people in exactly your situation. Though it sounds like you may be a little ahead of the curve if you have some experience hunting.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

atking said:


> Man, this guy has got my respect. To come on here, a noob to archery and admit he's going to use a cross bow! =-) Personally, I don't care what you use just as long as you're out there! My favorite time to be in the woods is Oct 25ish through Nov 15. That's in SE Cass county. Welcome to the addiction
> 
> -AK


haha thanks! I hide nothing lol. My cousin uses a compound bow (which i do eventually want to get into as well), and has been pushing for me to come out archery hunting with him because of the fact that its "more of a rush" than rifle hunting. I have downed a few deer that were less than 10 yards away from my ground blind, and i agree, having something so beautiful, so close to you, gets your blood pumping a lot more than one 100 yards out.

I have done as much practicing as i can while living in the city with my crossbow and can consistently hit an area the size of a softball at 55 yards. (with practice tips) While out in the woods, i WONT be attempting that far of a shot unless it's a freaking monster, or a yote. 

We (my cousin and my brothers and i) were all taught, 1 shot, 1 kill. If you can't make an ethical clean kill/shot, don't take the shot, or wait longer. So from the previous postings i'll start practicing the quartering shots, and not just the perfect broadside shot. 

I will check out that website as well, and hit up youtube.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

For vacation time, what i do is start at Nov 15 to make sure I have it off and then work backwards taking off every Monday and Friday until the weekend before Halloween. 



BulldogOutlander said:


> haha thanks! I hide nothing lol. My cousin uses a compound bow (which i do eventually want to get into as well), and has been pushing for me to come out archery hunting with him because of the fact that its "more of a rush" than rifle hunting. I have downed a few deer that were less than 10 yards away from my ground blind, and i agree, having something so beautiful, so close to you, gets your blood pumping a lot more than one 100 yards out.
> 
> I have done as much practicing as i can while living in the city with my crossbow and can consistently hit an area the size of a softball at 55 yards. (with practice tips) While out in the woods, i WONT be attempting that far of a shot unless it's a freaking monster, or a yote.
> 
> ...


If you set a limit for yourself it applies to all animals. Monster bucks don't get an exception to that rule. My limit with a compound is 40 yards. I target shoot out to 60 yards regularly and am accurate, but would never take that shot hunting. I also love quarting away shots and aiming for the exit behind the opposite shoulder. I took a quartering too shot once......hardest deer I ever had to track. 

Be warned, archery hunting is addictive. If you do get a compound, test shoot a bunch of them. You need to find one that feels like it is a part of your body. Everything will feel right from the moment you pick up the bow and it will be confirmed when you shoot it.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

My grandfather LOVED bow hunting just as much are firearm hunting. Frankly, he just loved hunting period. My cousin loves archery hunting way more than rifle due to the closeness and the challenge of it. 

I will try and test out a couple compounds before purchasing, i do have a co-worker is trying to unload a VERY nice mathews package for a darn good price. So i may pick that up due to the deal he is offering. I do have a range finder already (purchased it for when i was planning on hunting out west with my uncle). My main challenge when practicing is the location of my house. I am in city limits and the local PD is anti-archery practice in your back yard (regardless of back stop). So most of my practice comes from me driving to my parents house (20 minutes away). 

Keep the advice coming guys. I love learning and challenges. I thought i knew a decent amount about hunting, but from cruising around on here the last month or two, i've realized that i still have A LOT to learn


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

it is CRUCIAL to shoot well, that your bow fits, most Mathews, ( my favorite bow), are not adjustable but have to have cams switched.and it also should be noted, that used bows, take a tank in the resale area, which make them very popular. If your friend will allow you to take the bow home, go to an archery shop, and have them determine you draw and see that it fits. This is a great thread, and worth a re-visit to veteran archers. Most guys my age start with recurves, then compound, then x- bows due to shoulders. but maybe you are just reverse engineering, good luck, and welcome


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

also, when you do go to compound , or if, or anything an ethical shot is just that, If you can shoot 20 yds into a paper plate, and keep all 6 broad heads in it is ethical then 25, then 30 at the first ydge. mark all 6 do not hit, the previous is you ethical shot range. on one of our leagues we shoot one target that is 80 yds, would never shoot a deer that far, but when you can hit something at say 50, then a deer comes in quartering away at 18, your best equipment at that time is confidence


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like you already know its going to get your blood pumping more than a rifle, this was the hardest part of actually hunting for me... True buck fever. Running some sprints or rocking out 20 push ups before your shot while practicing can help you learn how to maintain composure and calm yourself. If your wife/girlfriend allows it, i bring the bag in the basement and shoot at ten feet just to keep form sharp if its cold outside or in your case if you cant shoot outside.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Growing up, a buddy's parents had a double wide on a full basement. house was about 60' long. Made for a perfect place to shoot our bows all winter long. 

As others have mentioned, 3D courses are great! Leagues were my best friend when I was getting started. Every week I was committed to shooting. You will find a lot of like-minded individuals who are happy to share experience, knowledge, tips, tricks, ect. This past summer applied the league logic to sporting clays to improve my shooting. For me, life always seems to get in the way but if I commit to something I am in every week...


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The best time to hunt archery is starting around Halloween.
> 
> Read some books on bowhunting since you have a lot time before next season. John Eberhart does a great job explaining what and what not to do.
> 
> ...


Use this and you will do fine. And practice practice. Know your weapon


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

The best archery action is the opener(day/week), the first cold front, then from Halloween to a couple days before rifle. If you have flexibility in scheduling days off (or sick days) use them to your advantage. I moved my Archery opener to the 3rd because of the 1st was hot and the 3rd had a 20-30 temp drop. If you have to lock in your days then I would spread them in that first couple weeks of November(always a good time to be in the woods).


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Thankfully i have the ability in my position/job, and an awesome boss, that allows me to move days around at the drop of a hat.. As long as i don't have a massive project due (i'm in automotive.. NEVER go automotive lol). I have put some of my vacation around halloween, but will be able to push some back, or up accordingly if needed due to weather changing.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

While you are not taking up the sport of bowhunting and will instead become a crosser, you would do well to study what bowhunters do and try to apply that to the sport. bowhunters tend to focus on the first week in November. Best of luck with your crossbowing and who knows, at some point down the road, you may wish to try bowhunting.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> While you are not taking up the sport of bowhunting and will instead become a crosser, you would do well to study what bowhunters do and try to apply that to the sport. bowhunters tend to focus on the first week in November. Best of luck with your crossbowing and who knows, at some point down the road, you may wish to try bowhunting.


picking up a compound is in the future plans down the road. I have come into contact with a supplier of ours that frequently goes out west to "bow hunting only" ranches and i have seen what he has harvested on his trips. They don't allow crossbows unless a doctors note is given. Still being of some sound body and mind (only 36), i wont be able to use that excuse lol. I more so want to learn from bowhunters, and use that to hone my skills while using a crossbow in the woods, and eventually challenge myself even more by using a compound bow.

Your traditionalists are just crazy lol. I respect the skills of that for sure, but i'm too darn stubborn to do that lol


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Bowhunting is not for everybody.


----------

